# new years day hunt



## Hemingway (Oct 30, 2012)

Great work in little over an hour and a half. was back home early to cap the day watching football!


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Looks like you had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing. What is that good looking beagle's name?? I'm going to guess that it is a younger female??


----------



## Hemingway (Oct 30, 2012)

GalionLex said:


> Looks like you had a lot of fun. Thanks for sharing. What is that good looking beagle's name?? I'm going to guess that it is a younger female??


Pumpkin! Yes she is almost 4 yars old. Runs very hard. Only knock is she only opens when it is a hot track. keep a bell on her so I know where she is. Runs great with other dogs too


----------



## GalionLex (Oct 19, 2014)

Great name. I would rather have a dog that only opens when they are running hard versus a dog that boo-hoo's around for a hour in a 50 sq. ft. area. Sounds like you have a great companion. Beagles in general are hard to beat. I'm just a little partial to those sweetheart, loyal females.


----------



## Hemingway (Oct 30, 2012)

Yes she is great I bought her already trained a year and a half ago. Only problem is my wife hates having her in a kennel, she has never had hunting dogs. It has been impossible to house train her. My good friend, that I go with a lot, has two older dogs being retired. He bought 2 pups they are 7 months old now and going to a training place with a 4 acre starting pen in a week. They will be ready at the end of june. I would like to breed her once and keep one. When she runs with other dogs, when we hear her open everyone gets ready ha.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

sounds like you had some great hunting. I've only hunted with beagles a few times but loved hearing them open up. you have a great dog there.
sherman


----------



## jray (Jan 20, 2006)

Your lucky with the only opening up on a hot track thing. One of my females will open on a cold track and hunt it to death. She's probably the best jump dog I've ever seen but it drives me up the wall.


----------



## fish*FEAR*me (Mar 8, 2006)

jray said:


> Your lucky with the only opening up on a hot track thing. One of my females will open on a cold track and hunt it to death. She's probably the best jump dog I've ever seen but it drives me up the wall.


I have one like that too.. drives me crazy, although I know if I give her time she will jump the rabbit.


----------



## Mi-Mic-Kay (Jan 3, 2017)

Hard to believe something so small could be so hard-headed! Wouldn't trade them for the world!


----------

